# Tomori: risentimento al ginocchio sx.



## admin (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tomori, infortunato in Milan - Genoa, ha accusato un risentimento al ginocchio sinistro. Da valutare domani. Lo riporta cm.com


----------



## Simo98 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Dal punto che indicava è un problema al menisco e/o legamento collaterale


----------



## Swaitak (13 Gennaio 2022)

chissà quando ci riveleranno il vero infortunio


----------



## ventu84090 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Ma che vuol dire risentimento per il ginocchio?


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Gennaio 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire risentimento per il ginocchio?


niente, che te lo dicono domani.

FORSE


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Gennaio 2022)

Mi è sembrato il collaterale.. 
Speriamo nulla.

Non ho mai visto de vrij uscire.
Capita a tutti.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tomori, infortunato in Milan - Genoa, ha accusato un risentimento al ginocchio sinistro. Da valutare domani. Lo riporta cm.com


Solito mese fuori. Scontato.


----------



## UDG (13 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Solito mese fuori. Scontato.


Minimo. Lo sbaglio più grande è stato rientrare in campo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Già immagino l'iter con il quale sarà gestito l'infortunio:

1) sarà valutato nei prossimi giorni
2) terapia conservativa
3) forse prossima settimana in gruppo
4) lavora ancora a parte
5) parzialmente in gruppo
6) non convocato
7) ricaduta
8) dovrà essere operato
9) amputazione dell'arto


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi è sembrato il collaterale..
> Speriamo nulla.
> 
> Non ho mai visto de vrij uscire.
> Capita a tutti.


perchè il collaterale è buono?


----------



## Tsitsipas (13 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi è sembrato il collaterale..
> Speriamo nulla.
> 
> Non ho mai visto de vrij uscire.
> Capita a tutti.


con l'Olanda l'altra volta si è fatto male. al 90'. è stato un mese fuori


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè il collaterale è buono?


Potrebbe essere una cavolata come potrebbe essere una cosa seria. 
Purtroppo non ho visto quando e come si è fatto male per dirti la mia.
Di certo si toccava il collaterale.


----------



## Simo98 (13 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè il collaterale è buono?


Qualsiasi cosa che non sia il crociato è una benedizione


----------



## Zlatan87 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Avrebbe giocato il sostituto di kjaer... 
Se l'avessero preso... 
Pezzenti...


----------



## Andris (13 Gennaio 2022)

non si capisce se ha messo male il piede correndo in questo campaccio e ha risentito


----------



## UDG (13 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere una cavolata come potrebbe essere una cosa seria.
> Purtroppo non ho visto quando e come si è fatto male per dirti la mia.
> Di certo si toccava il collaterale.


Almeno camminava


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> con l'Olanda l'altra volta si è fatto male. al 90'. è stato un mese fuori


In 3 anni di inter quante presenze ha racimolato?
Dai , è un mostro di continuità. 
Buon per voi , per carità.
Non c'è partita per eccesso di salute.


----------



## Marilson (13 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Almeno camminava


non vuol dire nulla purtroppo. Lo scandalo e' averlo fatto continuare quei due/tre minuti in piu'. Saltera' certamente juve e inter.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Inutile farsi illusioni. I nostri infortuni sono sempre lunghi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Almeno camminava


Pure Chiesa


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pioli si è montato la testa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Almeno camminava


anche gattuso col crociato rotto se non ricordo male


----------



## Tsitsipas (13 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In 3 anni di inter quante presenze ha racimolato?
> Dai , è un mostro di continuità.
> Buon per voi , per carità.
> Non c'è partita per eccesso di salute.


Sì, è vero ma ogni campionato qualche partita la salta per infortunio.
A differenza di skriniar (e mentre lo scrivo mi tocco) che sembra fuso con l'acciaio


----------



## diavolo (13 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> chissà quando ci riveleranno il vero infortunio


Dobbiamo sperare nell'organizzazione divulgativa di Assange.


----------



## Tsitsipas (13 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche gattuso col crociato rotto se non ricordo male


contro il Catania nel 2008. si ruppe il crociato al quarto minuto e giocò fino al 90'. una roba da record


----------



## UDG (13 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Pure Chiesa


Chiesa stava in stampelle


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Gennaio 2022)

A me è sembrata una distorsione del collaterale. 
Ma non ho capito come si è fatto male.


----------



## KingSheva (13 Gennaio 2022)

che sfiga di *****


----------



## Walker (13 Gennaio 2022)

Però non capisco le critiche a Pioli.
Una partita del genere poteva essere, proprio per l'importanza minore, adatta a fargli riprendere minutaggio dopo il Covid.
Quando sarebbe dovuto rientrare, di botto in campionato nel derby o contro i gobbi?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Salame inutile davvero... Diamolo via sto bidone.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Gennaio 2022)

Un mese fuori minimo, e noi dobbiamo farci juve e inter se va bene con la coppia kalulu romagnoli.
Ma dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## pazzomania (13 Gennaio 2022)

Un risentimento al ginocchio è una cosa che nemmeno esiste.

Speriamo sia nulla di grave va


----------



## Walker (13 Gennaio 2022)

Però non capisco le critiche a Pioli.
Una partita del genere poteva essere, proprio per l'importanza minore, adatta a fargli riprendere minutaggio dopo il Covid.
Quando sarebbe dovuto rientrare, di botto in campionato nel derby o contro i gobbi?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Nominate la Juve come fosse una big !
Oramai siamo a gennaio...


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pioli "spera di averlo lunedì"

sperema.


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi è sembrato il collaterale..
> Speriamo nulla.
> 
> Non ho mai visto de vrij uscire.
> Capita a tutti.


De Vrij è appena stato fuori un mese...


----------



## sampapot (14 Gennaio 2022)

infatti....come dice pazzomania, il risentimento ha a che fare con un muscolo...il ginocchio è un'articolazione, con legamenti e cartilagini...toccandosi internamente potrebbe essere:
1- affaticamento dovuto ad errata postura
2- il menisco
3- una distorsione (primo grado?) con interessamento del mediale

spero sia il primo caso


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> infatti....come dice pazzomania, il risentimento ha a che fare con un muscolo...il ginocchio è un'articolazione, con legamenti e cartilagini...toccandosi internamente potrebbe essere:
> 1- affaticamento dovuto ad errata postura
> 2- il menisco
> 3- una distorsione (primo grado?) con interessamento del mediale
> ...


E' il milan che ha una comunicazione da film horror , anche nel caso di ibra hanno usato espressioni simili che dicono tutto e dicono nulla a tal punto che, come giustamente fai notare, non si capisce nemmeno se il problema riguarda muscoli ,tendini, ossa, legamenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> De Vrij è appena stato fuori un mese...


Devo intenerirmi per il giocatore in questione o rimangiarmi quanto detto?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' il milan che ha una comunicazione da film horror , anche nel caso di ibra hanno usato espressioni simili che dicono tutto e dicono nulla a tal punto che, come giustamente fai notare, non si capisce nemmeno se il problema riguarda muscoli ,tendini, ossa, legamenti.


ma guarda che la comunicazione da horror non è soltanto del milan, praticamente tutte le squadre comunicano cosi, in maniera vaga, domenica per scoprire che fossi il nuovo positivo nell'atalanta si è dovuti aspettare praticamente l'inizio della partita, è ovviamente il positivo era uno che ho io al fantacalcio: zappacosta


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma guarda che la comunicazione da horror non è soltanto del milan, praticamente tutte le squadre comunicano cosi, in maniera vaga, domenica per scoprire che fossi il nuovo positivo nell'atalanta si è dovuti aspettare praticamente l'inizio della partita, è ovviamente il positivo era uno che ho io al fantacalcio: zappacosta


Guarda non sono d'accordo, è un tema sul quale spesso mi confronto con altri utenti e vedo che la pensiamo diversamente.
Seguo il calcio da tanti anni e mi rendo conto che la comunicazione in ambito medico/sanitario è cambiata.
Una volta il medico sociale si pronunciava subito e si sbilanciava anche , ora , non so se per colpa del covid, della privacy o per evitare brutte figure, non accade più.
Hai mai visto il medico del milan andare davanti le telecamere per spiegare un qualcosa?
Tutte situazioni alle quali io nel milan e in nazionale ero abituato.

Forse non riguarda solo noi, hai ragione, ma io seguo il mio milan e mi pronuncio sul mio milan.

Ormai il calcio è uno show h24 e anche un medico fa la sua figura se dopo l'infortunio di kjaer, esempio, si presenta e snocciola una diagnosi.
Non è accaduto e non accade più, forse perchè non esiste nemmeno il giornalista che va a caccia della notizia vecchia maniera.
Ormai il giornalista è una macchietta, un essere vanitoso che non rincorre la notizia ma si pavoneggia .

P.S. hai mai visto la faccia del nostro medico sociale?
C'era una volta pellegatti che pressava tavana.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda non sono d'accordo, è un tema sul quale spesso mi confronto con altri utenti e vedo che la pensiamo diversamente.
> Seguo il calcio da tanti anni e mi rendo conto che la comunicazione in ambito medico/sanitario è cambiata.
> Una volta il medico sociale si pronunciava subito e si sbilanciava anche , ora , non so se per colpa del covid, della privacy o per evitare brutte figure, non accade più.
> Hai mai visto il medico del milan andare davanti le telecamere per spiegare un qualcosa?
> ...


se sia cambiato rispetto al passato non lo so e quindi non mi pronuncio, pero ti posso assicurare che la comunicazione infortuni, positivi ecc è cosi ovunque, infatti fare la formazione del fantacalcio è diventato ormai un terno al lotto, inutile ormai guardare le probabili formazioni, per fare un esempio, ad inizio campionato malinosky fece un' operazione, gasp durante l'intervista disse non gioca, il giorno successivo era in campo dal primo minuto.


----------



## Zenos (14 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Pioli "spera di averlo lunedì"
> 
> sperema.


Non ha specificato il mese


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Devo intenerirmi per il giocatore in questione o rimangiarmi quanto detto?


La seconda...avevi scritto che a lui non succede mai...


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La seconda...avevi scritto che a lui non succede mai...


Dai, stiamo a sindacare per la pioggia nel deserto?
Posso capire che non è da vincenti lamentarsi ma , obiettivamente, affermare che gli infortuni che capitano ai nostri capitano anche ai nerazzurri è palesemente falso.
L'inter riesce a dare una continuità tecnica che è sconosciuta a tutti.
Io non invidio i loro valori tecnici quanto questa 'anomalia' statistica.


----------



## Maravich49 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ha già fatto accertamenti? C'è già un referto?
Chiedo scusa se magari è stato postato nelle pagine precedenti


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Ha già fatto accertamenti? C'è già un referto?
> Chiedo scusa se magari è stato postato nelle pagine precedenti



No. Altrimenti avremmo aggiornato, come sempre.


----------



## Maravich49 (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> No. Altrimenti avremmo aggiornato, come sempre.



Certo, sorry Admin


----------



## RickyKaka22 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Stamattina parlando con un amico ortopedico milanista ormai da oltre 50anni...mi ha detto che se Tomori non ha avvertito dolori o fitte improvvise, non ha avuto torsioni rotazioni come sembra dalle immagini...ma ha avvertito più una sensazione di bruciore...dovrebbe essere una infiammazione al menisco...vediamo i tempi di recupero...ma non sappiamo cosa ha sentito in verità fikayo....


----------



## Albijol (14 Gennaio 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Ha già fatto accertamenti? C'è già un referto?
> Chiedo scusa se magari è stato postato nelle pagine precedenti


Tumulato, per adesso lo sanno solo i parenti


----------



## RickyKaka22 (14 Gennaio 2022)

escluso il legamento del crociato...prima bella notizia!


----------

